# Kargoroos Vs. Regular Toy Haulers



## Mike2 (Jul 14, 2006)

Hello,

I am interested in some opinions regarding loading the front of a Roo vs loading the rear using a regular toyhauler.

How does it impact driveability?
How does it impact weight distribution and TV?

Thanks

Mike


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Mike,
I wish I could give you info on other toy haulers but unfortunately I am not familiar with them. I can tell you what I found out when I had the same question. Rear loading haulers put more weight on the rear which can contribute to sway whereas the front load puts more weight on the tongue which is more directly controlled and is helped with your weight distributing hitch. I personally (and many on this site) use the Equalizer WD hitch which does a great job. What type of tow vehicle will you be using? I use a 2002 Silverado 1500 2wd with stock tow package and my 28KRS. But then again I'm in a flat area and will be doing 99% of our use here in Florida. Good Luck in your decisions and these are all great questions BEFORE you decide....I wish I knew about this site before I got mine.

NobleEagle


----------



## Mike2 (Jul 14, 2006)

NobleEagle,

This is a great site indeed. Hats off to whoever is hosting/supporting it.

I am planning to tow with a Nissan Titan and I will be dragging the Outback up and down some very steep hills. I am not planning to put a heavy bike in the garage but I am interested in knowing what kind of impact a 300-400lbs bike has on the tongue weight.

I was leaning towards a 27RSDS when others pointed out this model as something w/ the same floorplan except the garage/bathroom area. My problem now is trying to convince DW that this ugly looking garage area is a good thing and that we must give up the privacy of the bedroom, the nice queen bed, the nice mirror cabinets, the nice flooring etc. for this greatly ungly but functional area. I am still working on it and she is winning. I am hoping to get some more ideas here as to how the uses of this area far exceed the luxury of the bedroom.

I plan on using an Equalizer 1200 hitch, a prodigy brake controller and an electric tongue jack once I purchase the TT.

Thanks again,

Mike


----------



## mik0445 (Jun 5, 2006)

Mike2 said:


> NobleEagle,
> 
> This is a great site indeed. Hats off to whoever is hosting/supporting it.
> 
> ...


Depending on what the 'other' toyhauler was, it has been my experience that unless you go with a Raptor, or another one of the big 5ers, the Roo is going to be your 'classiest' bet. Most of the others that I looked at had the furniture that folded up when you were going to be using the cargo bay, and basically they were nothing more than dolled up enclosed trailer. The forward room is really not bad, especially when the bed is folded down. As far as the weight goes, 3-400 pounds in the front will not be very noticable. I carry a 600# quad in the front, and it only brings my tongue weight to about the 15% mark. We counteract the weight a little by putting our generator and a lot of our gear in the back of the trailer. As far as the rear load haulers, I have heard mixed stories about them. Loaded with toys, they pull great. Unloaded is where the debate is. I've had some people tell me that they bounce a lot because it has stiff suspension designed to be loaded. If you're only going to be taking on bike, go with the outback!


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Mike2 said:


> NobleEagle,
> 
> This is a great site indeed. Hats off to whoever is hosting/supporting it.
> 
> ...


Mike," 
I understand and can only say that nyment at home. The DW wanted "luxury living quarters" as well. I didn't want to leave my 30k investment at home. The 28KRS was the perfect fit for us.
I had a choice of leaving the DW home and tenting it, or "making mommy happy" and bringing her, and the scoot, so we got the TT. If mommy aint happy, aint noone happy.
As for the garage, you can use it for storage, (bicycles, gear, firewood, MOTORCYCLES,) a shop if you plan on doing long term camping, etc... But if she doesn't like the "garage" you may not be able to show her how important it is to have your ride with you.In that case its between the 2 of you







shy good luck!

NobleEagle


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

We were not even considering a toy hauler until we found the Roo. For that matter we were only loosely considering a TT at all. We wanted to do a bit more camping, and we needed a place to live for a while if we ever start the addition to our house that we have planned. We disliked all the toy haulers we looked at for one reason or another. Pretty much all the bumper pull toy haulers put the toy in the living area, which mostly forces you to unload the toy before you can even sleep in the TT. That kills just about any overnight stays on the way to a destination. The 5ers we could not tow, were too expensive, and in all that we have seen you cannot convert the garage to living quarters like the Roo. When we saw the roo, we knew we wanted it. We spent one more day shopping, then called the dealer to say we wanted it. We found one other TT online that was convertible, but it did not have a floor plan that was anywhere near as good as the roo.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Mike2 said:


> am planning to tow with a Nissan Titan and I will be dragging the Outback up and down some very steep hills. I am not planning to put a heavy bike in the garage but I am interested in knowing what kind of impact a 300-400lbs bike has on the tongue weight.


Mike,

A 300-400 pound bike in the garage area is not going to make a huge impact on tounge weight or towability by your Titan. I probably have somewhere in that range just with the stuff I have crammed into my front pass-thru storage. As far as weight distribution is concerned, I would speculate that about 60% of the weight would go to the tongue, and the remaining 40% to the trailer axles.

I am curious about why you are looking at one of the 'Roos if you are not planning on carrying a toy?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Mike2 (Jul 14, 2006)

Doug,

We are still undecided on the Roo. It adds the storage area that the 27RSDS lacks but it takes away the nice bedroom/privacy. The Roo is also a relatively new design and while there are no issues w/ leaking doors, wear and tear etc... I am a bit concerned.

I am trying to determine whether we can do w/o it. We have been camping w/o toys for a few years when we had the motorhome,always visiting the same campgrounds within a 2-3 hr range on the weekends. It would be nice to bring along a scooter so the kids could use it, an inflatable boat ready to go, a windsurf for the trips to the lake/beach, have a nice screened area that would make the trailer feel like a hybrid, an area for the dog, have the option of adding a motorcycle later on and expand our campsites to those travel by the toyhauler crowds in the winter. A lot of flexibility.

Mike


----------

